# [Boot] help on boot animation



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey where can i get boot animation on my thunderbolt? i wanna change things up on my phone like i used to do on my droid incredible ... or can i download boot animation on the app market which is better or what should i used can some one help me out here thanks!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of animation are you looking for? Pm me and I can help you through the entire process.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've moved this to General since the Development forum is for releases.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolute system tools

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I've moved this to General since the Development forum is for releases.


Thanks I didn't know where to put it.


----------

